# Need some advice!!



## Aspen04 (Nov 22, 2016)

So my husband and I have been married for 4 years together for 5 years. We had a rough relationship/marriage so we both decided that we didn't want to be together and to just move on with our lives so he packed his stuff and moved out of the house we were living in. Neither my husband or I filed for a divorce. In the mean time I have met someone new and things are going great and I have been seeing him for a while now and just recently moved in with him. We just found out that I am pregnant... So here is my question?? Can my husband do anything legally since we are still married but both agreed to go separate ways?


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Legally like what?


----------



## Aspen04 (Nov 22, 2016)

Adultery or spousal support?? Or anything!! Basically what im asking is what can he do??


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

Its not like he will take ownership of your kid....file for divorce, split the proceeds of the property if it is in both names and move on. am i missing something ?


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

if you live in a no fault state...adultery doe snot play a factor, besides you were both separated....and moved on physically so not sure that is an issue, and as neither of you have children together, that is not an issue, and i am assuming both of you work and have your own jobs, so spousal support is usually not an issue...is he depend on your salary?


----------



## Aspen04 (Nov 22, 2016)

We live in Pennsylvania. I have 2 children that are not my husbands. I worked our entire marriage he worked maybe a year out of our marriage.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

Aspen04 said:


> We live in Pennsylvania. I have 2 children that are not my husbands. I worked our entire marriage he worked maybe a year out of our marriage.



so what is he doing to support himself right now?


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

Aspen04 said:


> We live in Pennsylvania. I have 2 children that are not my husbands. I worked our entire marriage he worked maybe a year out of our marriage.


Aspen,

I just found this on Pa.

In Pennsylvania, you have the option of filing for a no-fault divorce or a fault-based divorce by proving one of the following grounds (reasons).

Fault-based grounds for divorce
The judge may grant a divorce if your spouse has done one of the following:

Abandonment (your spouse has left the home) without a reasonable cause for a period of one or more years;
Adultery (your spouse has “cheated” on you);
Cruel and barbarous treatment (your spouse has treated you in a way that puts your life or health at risk, such as acts of domestic violence;
Bigamy (your spouse married you without divorcing his/her first spouse);
Imprisonment for two or more years; or
Your spouse has acted in a way that made your life unbearable or extremely difficult.*

But again since both of you went your separate way i don't think that Adultery is an issue, but i would file ASAP.


----------



## Aspen04 (Nov 22, 2016)

He moved back with his mom.. He didn't want to work or do anything except drink and drugs and screw around with other ppl.. this is y we are no longer together. But my only concern is that with me being pregnant and have 2 other kids could he get spousal support out of me?? That's kinda of what im trying to find out, I know he cant take ownership of the baby that's not what I was trying to find out.. Im just looking for some answers of what can he do.. LOL.. and believe me I am going to file for the divorce as soon as I can..


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

at this point i would refer you to a lawyer for consultation....since he has no incentive or more likely money to bring you to court, i would just submit the paper work, not tell him about the baby or the other guy and go from there. it is not your fault he is not working.


----------



## Grogmiester (Nov 23, 2015)

Just on an aside. My XW got remarried and they separated but never got divorced. Well her husbands remaining parent died and then he died a couple of months later before the parents estate could be settled. My XW got his share of the estate even though they were not living together. Something to think about.


----------



## Lostme (Nov 14, 2014)

Spousal support is different in every state, it mostly depends on how long you were married( which has to be a decade or more) I believe.

Definitely talk to a lawyer in your state, they can give you the correct advice.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Xenote said:


> so what is he doing to support himself right now?




Probably found another sugar momma to provide money and sex.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

blueinbr said:


> Probably found another sugar momma to provide money and sex.


Yeah she's called "Mom"


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Get to a lawyer ASAP and get out of this ~ both for your sake and his!

Just feel fortunate that you have no common children involved to squabble over!

It's complicated enough!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish (Jun 1, 2016)

blueinbr said:


> Probably found another sugar momma to provide money and sex.





Xenote said:


> Yeah she's called "Mom"


Ewwwww. . . .


----------

